# Help needed to man MHF Stand York Show



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

MHF will be having a stand at the forthcoming end of month York show

We need volunteers to help out with the stand i.e. hand out flyers to passers by, answer any queries and just generally promote MHF and enlist new members.

I will be talking to Warners tmrw about our pitch which is an outdoors one to see if our MHF Gazebo could be used or alternatives.

If you wouldnt mind lending a hand during the show then please post below and what day you could help out for and how long etc 

Many thx


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Dave,
Can't believe that no-one has replied to offer help !!!....I am going to the show for the entire weekend, but would prefer not to work for the whole time !!....I offer my services, to fit in with your requirements (bearing in mind that I am an old lady & easily tired !!)
Im'indoors could be talked into handing out flyers etc too !!...I am offering on his behalf !!

Jenny


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Many thx (and unbeknown to him Gordon) 
Site is quiet this weekend as i think everyone getting a sunny weekends use in


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*help at york show*

I will be there thurs to sat evening, pen me in for a couple of hrs , i will drop in to see if needed friday early.
cheers Don


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

We are up for giving a hand. Will be there from Friday to Sunday 

Steve and Jo F


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

8) Hi, we will be there friday to sunday/monday you can stick -me-her-us ??? down for a few hours, see you all there hopefully with our camper. Well its new to us Cheers John and Lin ( blue bonnet-soon to be NO bonnet) :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Sorry. not planning to attend York

Oh, Jenny what a fibber you are :lol: :lol: (bearing in mind that I am an old lady & easily tired !!)


stew


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Sorry we won't be around, but would help if we could.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

sorry not doing York this year due to other commitments, hope you ahve a good show.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

dave
available if needed :lol: 
alan


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry. not planning to attend York
> 
> ...


 STEW....you are an officer & a gentleman !!!...this made me larf !!!
I have just started a temp contract for the next month,in the office that I used to work in !!...I am feeling my age this evening, I can tell you !!
I may fall asleep in the dinner that my man has cooked for me !!!
Jenny


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Dave

I will be there from Friday Lunchtime to Monday morning and don't mind lending a hand for a while. I will find you Friday and let you know best times after consulting with my other arf to see when I will be free 8O 

Trevor


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi all
OK I will be in attendance now, managed to sort out some of my backlog of work and the rest will be sorted by the time the York show rolls by

Got loads of flyers and other assorted promotional ideas to start up so will be a good show all in.

look forward to it all and to catch up with the members again


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Sorry can not help on stand as have stand of our own no 140a visit us and find where user name comes from.Hope to find time to visit stand.
:wink: 
steve


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Anyone going anywhere near North Kelsey (near Brigg) who is coming to York show as there is an item that I could do with having at the show that is in that location ?

Any more volunteers ?, btw I will have MHF tshirts available (and yes you keep them  for anyone who helps out at the show, until the tshirts run out that is


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

dave
never mind the t shirts what about the beer it's your turn this time :lol: :lol: .
but just try and remember to keep the noise down :lol: 
alan


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol so u mean the paying for 60 members to stay at the rally, supplying 2 crates of booze, 3 bottles of wine and a bottle of champagne and also supplying some raffle prizes wasn't enough


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

dave
supplying 2 crates of booze, 3 bottles of wine and a bottle of champagne 
and that was only for the friday :lol: :lol: 
what about sat :lol: 
alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I do hope you boys are going to behave at York, if you must have wild party's please do it away from the camping area so as not to upset the residents :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

jac
i really can't believe you think that i could ever be NOISY 8O 
im never noisy!!!!! (honest) :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Alan

_NOISY_ stop shouting mate

stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

OK

I have at present 6 member volunteers (and spouses) who are willing to lend a hand i.e.

blondy (Don)
zoro (Steve and Jo F)
meurig (John and Lin)
lawson64 (Alan)
MandyAndDave (Dave)
Trevorf (Trevor)

Going to need more if we are to create a good impression at the show.

Remember anyone who comes on the stand and helps out for a decent amount of time i.e. lol not 5 mins (chatting to interested parties about MHF and its facilities, rallies etc) Will be given a new MHF tshirt to wear, this is yours to keep.

I also have a few MHF Mugs left over from the rally that helpers can use for their Tea / Coffee on the stand and these will be distributed amongst the helpers at the end of the show as well.

Finally does anyone have any exhibition / trade type display stands that we can have inside the gazebo to mount flyers / posters on etc ?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I will try to help out Saturday PM when we get back from our trip into the City. I will come and see you before we go.
Colin


----------

